# Height matched bit set, question



## miande (Jan 25, 2012)

If I am using a height matched set of bits to make rasied panel doors, should the faces of the raised panels be on the same plane as the faces of the rails & stiles? The set advertises that all 3 bits are height matched but the faces of my raised panels are 3/16" proud once assembled. This is the first height-matched set I have owned but based upon the videos and demonstrations, I was of the impression that the set would produce perfectly matched faces without any adjustments. The stiles and rails fit together perfectly. Is the panel supposed to be proud on the front and recessed on the back?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you are using a bit with a back cutter on it you will need to drop the bit up by 3/16" so it can match the other bits but some like the panel a little bit proud of the frame but it makes it hard to sand down to match the others..use a scrap part to set the bit b/4 you cut the panel part,,if you are using all 3/4" thick stock they should come out just right..

==


----------



## miande (Jan 25, 2012)

But then how are they height matched? Are you saying that industry standard or practice is for the panels to be 3/16 higher than the faces of the stiles and rails?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Why Our Sets Are Best

==



miande said:


> But then how are they height matched? Are you saying that industry standard or practice is for the panels to be 3/16 higher than the faces of the stiles and rails?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mike.


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

*Raised panel height*

Is the panel supposed to be proud on the front and recessed on the back?[/QUOTE]

You may want to check out page 5 (item 11) in the attached document. It may be helpful.

Rick


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Why Our Sets Are Best
> 
> ==


Where can you get that grommet by itself?
Suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

ACE Hardware or just about any auto parts store...you need one that's 1/2" OD... but do buy more I have them in all my routers..

It also takes the guess work out of setting the bit,no need to pull the bit up by 1/16" or 1/8" it's done in the auto mode so to say just drop the bit in and lock it down.

===


rwl7532 said:


> Where can you get that grommet by itself?
> Suggestions?


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

RickPr said:


> Is the panel supposed to be proud on the front and recessed on the back?


You may want to check out page 5 (item 11) in the attached document. It may be helpful.

Rick[/QUOTE]

Rick

Thanks for the link. I just bought that Freud Rail/Stile/Panel set. That PDF file is a tremendous help. I need to do something with my table before I use it though.

Steve


----------

